# Tax Advice/Advisor Spain



## dm1969 (Apr 4, 2019)

Hi 

I need to engage a tax advisor to advise on my UK investments, Uk property et al as I am now based in Spain and need to become a tax resident in Spain.

I’m in Madrid but flexible as to where tax advisor is based. I’m a fluent Spanish speaker so they don’t need to be English speaker etc.

Any recommendations f5om your own experience?

Thanks


----------

